# NYX Dollar Galore Haul!!!



## mslips (Jan 27, 2010)

*Yay!! My NYX shipment came in today I'm so happy! This was from their online Dollar Galore sale they had going on, so many things were only a dollar!! Woohoo!!

I posted swatches here: http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/n...73/index7.html









From left:

Barbie Pink lip pencil

Canary eye pencil

Cinnamon Sugar /s

Narcissus l/s

Penelope round l/s

Purple Rain l/g

Taupe brush on l/g

Diamond Sparkle glosses in: copper, fuschia, rose, pink

Auburn brow duo powder

Blue Trio

Ballerina e/s

Algae e/s

Spring Leaf e/s

White Pearl e/s

Double Ended Liner shadow pencils: light brown, sapphire, baby green, lime green, purple, electric blue















Auburn brow powder (for my red headed gals/guys to do makeup on)

Eyeshadow Trio in Velvet Blue/Ocean Frost/Space

White Pearl e/s x2

e/s in ballerina

e/s in algae

e/s in spring leaf








Double Sided Liner/Shadow Pencils

Electric Blue

Purple

Lime Green

Baby Green

Sapphire

Light Brown







Diamond Sparkle Lipglosses

Copper

Fuschia

Rose

Pink x2







Lip Stuff:

Goddess of the Night l/g in Purple Rain

Brush On l/g in Taupe (BG126) x2

Diamond Sparkle glosses: copper, fuschia, rose, and pink (x2)



*​


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 27, 2010)

Awesome haul!!!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 27, 2010)

Great haul!


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 27, 2010)

Very nice, great deal you got there! Enjoy your goodies


----------



## Kragey (Jan 28, 2010)

Awesome haul!


----------



## Honey xOo (Jan 28, 2010)

u got some good stuff! how do u like the double ended liners? do they smudge easily? i totally want to order a few if they don't lol.


----------



## sunniechan (Jan 28, 2010)

Great haul!


----------



## lushious_lips (Jan 28, 2010)

Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## ~*MAC*StAr*~ (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow nice stuff! I can't till my shipment gets here!


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 28, 2010)

neat! I've always wanted to try the diamond lipglosses but never did for some reason


----------



## Sass (Jan 28, 2010)

Great haul!


----------



## dnelson (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey. When did you order your stuff? I ordered mine the second day and I just read on the site that it can take up to 30 days to ship out!!!! So I was j/w...


----------



## mslips (Jan 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Honey xOo* 

 
_u got some good stuff! how do u like the double ended liners? do they smudge easily? i totally want to order a few if they don't lol._

 
Don't bother! The Jumbo's and regular pencils are much better. I actually played around with them on my eyes yesterday, and im not liking them too much..they feel like the actually wood is scratching my lids which is not good..i do not like liners that budge! this causes wrinkles! Such a shame..i should've bought more regular pencils as i actually thought those wouldn't be as pigmented but they are way pigmented! 



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~*MAC*StAr*~* 

 
_Wow nice stuff! I can't till my shipment gets here!_

 
be sure to post yours!! and swatches too =)





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smellyocheese* 

 
_neat! I've always wanted to try the diamond lipglosses but never did for some reason_

 


you should! they are super awesome


----------



## mslips (Jan 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dnelson* 

 
_Hey. When did you order your stuff? I ordered mine the second day and I just read on the site that it can take up to 30 days to ship out!!!! So I was j/w..._

 
Hey i ordered mine about 2 wks ago..i dont think itll take 30 days..i actually got a phone call from a NYX rep notifying the shipment.


----------



## gemmel06 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice haul enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## dnelson (Jan 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mslips* 

 
_Hey i ordered mine about 2 wks ago..i dont think itll take 30 days..i actually got a phone call from a NYX rep notifying the shipment._

 

Thanks so much!! I actually got an email today saying my stuff shipped this morning. YAY!!!


----------



## makababy (Jan 31, 2010)

Very nice haul. I wish I could have taken advantage of this sale but I only wanted two items, and $18 shipping didn't seem worth it to me. But I'm glad you got so much stuff!!


----------



## mslips (Feb 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makababy* 

 
_Very nice haul. I wish I could have taken advantage of this sale but I only wanted two items, and $18 shipping didn't seem worth it to me. But I'm glad you got so much stuff!!_

 
what? are you from another country?


----------

